# My Severums



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I finally got Cichlids bigger than a Ram or Apistos. Here`s my 4 Severums ( one hiding bottom left). They get along great in my community/Loach tank.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice sev's - are all of those fish in the same tank??


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

That`s 3 tanks listed a 125, a 55 and a 29 gal.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL - ok, I didnt see the dividers.. **whew**


----------



## brondie (Jun 6, 2006)

*Severums*

Hi Mary Pa,

Loved the picture of your Severums. I am thinking of getting two this weekend. They will be about 3" in size. What do you feed them & how often? Do you provide them any hiding places and if so what? 
Will they be compatible with the same size Discus? The tank is 240 litres in size.
Thanks for your help
Cheers......


----------

